# Amazon Sword Runner



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

so my humungous amazon sword has finally grown a very long runner that is still growing along the surface of the water. do i place the runner within my substrate or just leave it be? i couldnt find any info on what to actually do with the runners, just that amazon swords can grow them. the runner is aprox. 16" long right now, and has about 3 seperate buds starting to grow off the runner.
for those of you interested in seeing a picture (cause i sure havent seen one til now) just let me know and ill post one. 
thanks for the help, as i know you all will give me good advice.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That runner will grow plantlets from the buds you see. Just let the runner float. Once the plantlets grow to a good size you can remove them, then plant.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i see. i was curious, because my sword is about 2yrs old, and has split. it looks like one huge sword, when its actually two, just very close together with the roots as one big tangle.  i didn't know if it was just another way of spreading. thanks for the info.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

you can split the root ball BUT i would not myself. I find it damages the whole plant. Also you will stir up the tank something awfull with a big rooted plant like that. Might cause a algae bloom. I would leave it alone.


----------

